# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Best Hair Systems in Southern California?

## Hairthis

I'm located in Southern California and I'm totally new to hair systems.  I would like to find somewhere that works with a supplier that will help do initial custom fitting and cut in - show how to attach and do maintenance. Does anyone have any recommendations? 

Most of the places I see online that operate in southern California have photo examples of before/after that look like they were taken from a haircut example book from 1981. And their websites look like they were designed when MySpace was the hot new thing kids were into.....

I would like to find a business that's comfortable with newer hair styles. I would be willing to travel within the US or Canada for the initial custom fittings etc - but would eventually like to just take of everything myself at home once I'm comfortable with it all.

----------


## GujuNilesh

try besthairsystem.com

----------

